# Chicago/Dallas



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis	(8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes)
#39 
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker	(14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.2 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and +2.8 apg.
Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker	(14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis	(8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 80 games)
#39 
Change in team outlook: -5.2 ppg, +0.1 rpg, and -2.8 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and Dallas being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Dallas had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow, good trade. I think this could help the Mavs alot.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd prefer if we got Tyson Chandler


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd rather not trade a HUGE expiring contract for a peice of crap like Davis.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Davis is old, and declining. If this was the Davis of two or so years ago, yes, but he's going to have the worst contract in the league pretty soon. So no, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Only way this trade happens is if Chicago throws in Chandler, Curry, or their 1st rounder. Otherwise this trade is about as good as Shawn Bradley's handels.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Or his inside game.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

No freaking way. Here we go again with other teams fans trying
to pawn off thier Power forwards masquerading as a Center onto
the Mavericks.

I can't count how many times last year people tried to get us to
trade one of our guys for some PF. 

It won't be long before the Kurt Thomas crowd will begin once
again telling us how he will solve our lack of Center problem.

I really believe that Ostertag will be a Maverick next year and
while he is not perfect he is a great improvement over what we
have now. He is also a much better option than sticking some
Eastern Conference power forward in as our Center.

I say sign Ostertag and trade Walker for a defensive minded
player(s) or draft picks.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Bloated max expiring contracts on over the hill / never a star players does not automatically = trade value. It may however keep the relative value from becoming negative.
The good news - you did not overpay for the Walker experience, you were able to dump a really bad contract for a really bad contract.
The bad news - Antoine has as much trade value as a used ball rack. Maybe his expiring deal mediates this pain, but your going to ultimately recieve unfavorable crap (bad players / bad contracts) back for your asset.
You may do better, but AD for AW might look very good in six months. Whoever mentioned either Curry or Chandler (young centers that do not suck and have huge upside have great trade value) as part of a deal for a rent-a-player is way over his tips. There is no line forming to acquire AW, that demand stopped at least three years ago.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

WOW You sure know how to overrate Chicago players and underrate Dallas players.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> WOW You sure know how to overrate Chicago players and underrate Dallas players.


He also underrates cap space and hasn't watched Walker play as far as I can tell. Walker would average 20 and 10 again playing with the Bulls vs playing with the Mavs in a system that isn't for him.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPIN DOCTOR</b>!
> Bloated max expiring contracts on over the hill / never a star players does not automatically = trade value. It may however keep the relative value from becoming negative.
> The good news - you did not overpay for the Walker experience, you were able to dump a really bad contract for a really bad contract.
> The bad news - Antoine has as much trade value as a used ball rack. Maybe his expiring deal mediates this pain, but your going to ultimately recieve unfavorable crap (bad players / bad contracts) back for your asset.
> You may do better, but AD for AW might look very good in six months. Whoever mentioned either Curry or Chandler (young centers that do not suck and have huge upside have great trade value) as part of a deal for a rent-a-player is way over his tips. There is no line forming to acquire AW, that demand stopped at least three years ago.


You're clueless. Its not even worth responding to each individual
stupid thing you had to say here.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

I will accept your opinion and we will just see what happens in the future. Antoine was left unprotected in the expansion draft, so who knows, it may be a moot point if the Bobcats select him.

For what its worth... I do not overvalue AD at all, this is merely a conversation regarding spare parts. I hope you have a great offseason, I'm sure MC will do everything he can to help improve the mix.


----------

